# Carousel is Looking Good!!!



## s2k9k (Oct 9, 2012)

I have been noticing that the carousel has been changing a lot lately.....hmmmmm...I wonder why? Could it be our Community Manager is doing a Great job? I think so!!! 

Thanks Alesia! I like it! I like seeing something new and different up there everyday! It looks really good!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you Dave! It gets changed out on Tuesdays and Fridays per the instructions I got!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes it is lookig good and your doing a fine job Alesia.


----------



## rickypro (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes.  Great job!


----------



## boykjo (Oct 9, 2012)

..............


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 9, 2012)

Alesia you are rockin the house


----------



## roller (Oct 9, 2012)

Yep leave it to a lady to get things in order...Great Job !!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you all! I like to keep it interesting!


----------

